# where can i sell unused makeup from kit online?



## peachiskin (Nov 13, 2011)

hi all!

  	i'm new to this forum and am in the process of condensing my kit and have tons of makeup that is barely used (I was a little too ambitious when building my kit) that i would like to get rid of and was wondering where the best place online was to sell them?  I only know of ebay but some of my makeup is slightly used so that's not an option.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  =)


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Nov 13, 2011)

here and makeupalley  if you post the pics Im sure there will be someone to want it


----------



## peachiskin (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!!  I already checked makeupalley and the rules state that's it's only for swaps :/ unfortunately I don't need any more makeup, lol.  But can I post on this thread? Im just worried there is supposed to be a specific "thread" for it.  But I'll probably post pics and see what I get, thanks!!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 13, 2011)

The Clearance Bin is where you can do it here, but you haven't posted enough to do that I believe. Live Journal is another place. I've bought several MSF's from there. http://mac-cosmetics.livejournal.com/


----------



## peachiskin (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks!!.

  	I just took pictures of everything so will look into the livejournal after working on the descriptions =)


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Nov 13, 2011)

what ar you naming it so I could check it out?


----------



## peachiskin (Nov 13, 2011)

It will probably be under my username "peachiskin" but i'm still waiting on getting approved for the community to post.


----------

